# The Successor to the DVD Is?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From PC World magazine



> August 16, 2005
> 
> Given the swirl of recent announcements and counter-announcements, the optical disc format race is clearly heating up.
> 
> ...


More at http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/000830.html

Read the blog: one blogger's highly-technical assessment:

_"HD-DVD sucks for many good reason and Blue-Ray is far more good. Thats all"_


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Even I know that should be "far more good_er_"


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

An easy way to assess both is:

HD-DVD/Blu-ray = Laserdisc

*note: I have and still own a Laserdisc player so I'll probably buy one or both of these 9though I've seen Samsung plans a combo unit, but the average buyer won't bite. Lets just all wate for holographic media.


----------

